# Just ordered my brute trailer from jnw



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

As going to wait for the show special but it was actually cheaper to buy it pre-show for tax reasons, she'll be here in a few weeks
Steve and john were great to work with and Dan on the finance side was very helpful

Here's my list, now I gotta push jetting more


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

How did u find out it was gonna be cheaper? I can't even get them to hint at what kind of deal they're gonna have at the show


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I talked to Steve and then him and john talked and came up with a price breakdown I guess, I think I saved around 400 bucks, damn thing would have been almost 1200 for shipping


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I think last year they did 500 off shipping and 500 of free options or something like that


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Have some fun!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hillside said:


> As going to wait for the show special but it was actually cheaper to buy it pre-show for tax reasons, she'll be here in a few weeks Steve and john were great to work with and Dan on the finance side was very helpful Here's my list, now I gotta push jetting more


You did good man. The bronze flex hose is nice to have. If you want to be able to walk 2" traps I strongly recommend the 1/8" steel braided trap hose they sell. It's pricy but I use it all the time.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks! Sorry for my lack of jetter lingo but what is walking a trap


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Getting the hose thru a trap and into the line when you don't have a clean out.

I'm always up to try anything. I've thawed a few 2" cast laundry stand pipes on apt building that froze by doing that


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Good looking order. With 9gpm you'll find you won't have to use the root (BLOW ALL IT BACK OUT THE CLEAN OUT IN YOUR FACE) Ranger as much. Good job, JNW is a great company.


----------

